# Günstiges Notebook mit guter Grafik (Qosmio x 500???)



## ninetysix (9. Oktober 2009)

*Günstiges Notebook mit guter Grafik (Qosmio x 500???)*

Hallo,
Es wäre nett, wenn ihr mir mal eure Meinungen zu diesen Notebooks schreiben könntet:
http://www.notebookjournal.de/news [...] gddr5-1509
http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/pr [...] 7659643779
http://www.chip.de/artikel/Die-akt [...] 78556.html
 Kann ich denn mit einer gt240m /gts250m /hd mobility 4650
aktuelle spielen
Und was denkt ihr wie teuer ungefähr das qosmio x 500 wird
Außerdem, denkt ihr nicht das Asus vom mm ist ein totales Schnäppchen? Denn bis auf weniger festplatte ist es gleich mit dem M60J-JX019V, aber 450€ billiger!!!
Schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## M_Hautamaeki (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook mit guter Grafik (Qosmio x 500???)*

Schau mal auf notebookcheck.com vorbei, dort sind die ganzen mobilen Grafikchips miteinander verglichen. Dort findet man auch Benchmarkergebnisse die man mit einem aktuellen Desktop vergleich kann.

Du darfst aber eine Notebookkarte nicht mit einer Desktopkarte vergleichen. Du kannst locker 1/3 bis 1/2 von der Leistung der namentlich vergleichbaren Desktopgrafikkarte abziehen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook mit guter Grafik (Qosmio x 500???)*

eine desktop 8800GT (die kennst du vlt. is ja sehr verbreitet) wäre gute 30-50% schneller, aber zB ne 4650 mit GDDR3 "reicht" noch aus. notebooks sind halt schlecht zum spielen geeignet, vor allem durch die platz+kühlungsproblematik. daher is gaming auf nem notebook deutlich teurer als auf dem desktopPC.


----------



## iUser (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook mit guter Grafik (Qosmio x 500???)*

Ich habe das Acer Aspire 6930 mit der 9600m GT und ich kann mich nicht beklagen!
Crysis auf Med/high läuft superflüssig.


----------



## ninetysix (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook mit guter Grafik (Qosmio x 500???)*

Danke erstmal,
ich bin irgendwie am überlegen mir das Acer Game Star  Notebook von Saturn zu holen.
Erschien mir einfach gut beim Angucken.
Aber ich frag mich immer ob 1500€ zu teuer sind?


----------



## 1821984 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook mit guter Grafik (Qosmio x 500???)*

Also ich selbst hab grad schlechte erfahrungen mit Acer gemacht. Hatte nen Servicefall und da das gute stück nicht zurück kam bzw. ich nach 3 wochen garkeine reaktion von Acer hatte, hat mir saturn nen neues Toshiba mitgegeben. Dieses hat ne HD 4650 mit 1 GB GDDR3 und alles läuft voll gut. Stalker Clear sky läuft auf mittel mit guten 40-60 Fps in DX10. Die Acers haben meiner meinung eine nicht ausreichende Kühlung. Für Office mag das reichen aber wenn der Prozi bis zu 88 Grad hoch geht und die Graka min. mit 60 Grad läuft in 2D dann stimmt was nicht. Der Toshiba läuft nicht mal bis 50 Grad hoch beim zocken sei gemerkt!


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook mit guter Grafik (Qosmio x 500???)*

das gamestar-notebook hier: SATURN Kassel - Neuheiten  ? 

das is verdammt groß. das is an sich kein "notebook" mehr, sondern eher ein desktopersatz, der halt etwas einfacher auch mal zu ner lan mitzunehmen ist als ein echter PC.

für den preis ist das insgesamt o.k, aber auch da gilt: die karte ist nichtmal so stark wie eine deskopt 8800GT / AMD 3870. d.h. das 1500€ notebook ist grad mal so stark wie ein PC für 500-600€.


----------



## ninetysix (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook mit guter Grafik (Qosmio x 500???)*

ja, aber welches von denen ganz oben denn nehmen?
Welches meint ihr hat das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook mit guter Grafik (Qosmio x 500???)*

was kosten die denn aktuell jeweils? 

die 250m ist von den karten jedenfalls meines wissens die beste. dann kommt die 4650, WENN sie (G)DDR3 hat, dann die 240m


----------



## ninetysix (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook mit guter Grafik (Qosmio x 500???)*

ich weiß, ich stell viele Fragen, aber denkt ihr es wär nicht gut das von asus zu nehmen, weil es eins der ersten notebooks mit i7 ist?! 
Und eins ist mir noch aufgefallen: 
Die Leistungsindexbewertung (Systemsteuerung) beim Asus zeigt 5,6    
beim Acer Game Star (500€ teurer) allerdings nur 5,5!!! 
Wie kann das denn sein???


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook mit guter Grafik (Qosmio x 500???)*

die vista bewertung taugt nix, das sind GANZ grobe werte und keine brauchbaren benchmarks


----------

